# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تابع و مفاهیم آن

## Smjr110

قبل از اینکه مطالب این بخش رو بخونید بهتر است به مطالب بخش ریاضیات پایه تسلط کامل داشته باشی

----------


## MohoMo

سلام از تابع چند تا تست میاد ؟ میانگین ....

----------


## Parniya



----------


## GoldFish

> سلام از تابع چند تا تست میاد ؟ میانگین ....


سلام...فکر کنم سه تا چهار سوال ازش بیاد :Y (463):

----------


## اسطوره

تابع به طور میانگین 4 تست در کنکور تجربیمیاد و یکی از بخش های بسیار مهم است.

----------


## teenager girl

یهنی اینجا باید سوالامون رو بپرسیم یا توضیح میدید؟

----------


## alireza shabani

سلام بر شما. اگه سوالی داشتید میتونید مطرح کنید تا بهتون جواب بدم.

----------


## alireza shabani

با سلام و خسته نباشيد خدمت شما.
امسال در كنكور تجربي از فصل دوم رياضي عمومي پيش دانشگاهي (يعني توابع و معادلات) و قسمتي از تابع در رياضيات پايه 7 تست مطرح شده بود.
بنابراين فصل دوم رياضي عمومي و تابع مبحث مهمي ميباشد. به شما توصيه ميكنم ازش غافل نشيد.

----------


## malihe68

salam man dovom tajrobi hastam motasefane to dars reyazi mosh kel jedi daram aslan nemifamaesh lotfan yek ketab ke be sorat vazeh amozesh dade bash ro baram moarefi konid.mamnon

----------


## mohamad.b

سلام دوستان من تو نمودار تابع خیلی مشکل دارم یعنی هیچی در مورد نمودار تابع نمی دونم-از دوستان کسی جزوه نداره بهم بده که از پایه نمودار تابع رو بفهمم یا همین جا توضیح بده البته میدونم خیلی زحمت داره-ممنون :Y (426):

----------


## amin278

*تو گوگل سرچ کنید میتونید جزوات خوبی  پیدا کنید
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
معمولا ما برای رسم نمودار یک تابع در سطح دبیرستان از انتقال استفاده می کنیم
اول از همه باید نمودار های مشهور رو یاد بگیری و حفظشون کنی و بعد با استفاده از انتقال رسمشون کنی**اینم مختصری از روش های انتقال:*

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام دوستان من تو نمودار تابع خیلی مشکل دارم یعنی هیچی در مورد نمودار تابع نمی دونم-از دوستان کسی جزوه نداره بهم بده که از پایه نمودار تابع رو بفهمم یا همین جا توضیح بده البته میدونم خیلی زحمت داره-ممنون



باید همون انتقال رو خوب یاد بگیری+توابع معروف هم که حتما باید بلد باشی
*
برای رسمش هم اگر عدد مورد نظر تنها باشه(یعنی عبارت نباشه)2تا شرط داره:
*
1-عدد مثبت باشه یعنی همون بینش جمع باشه به سمت بالا(رو محورyببر بالا تابع رو)
2-اگرعدد منفی باشه روی همون محورyبیار پایین تابع رو

*

حالا اگه عبارت باشه ازش ریشه گیری میکنی و بازم2شرط داره:
*
ریشه مثبت باشه:تابع میره سمت راست
ریشه منفی باشه تابع میره سمت چپ

 @mamadabfm
ببخشید دوست عزیز این عکس دوم یه غلط لپی داشت که درستش کردم
یه بار دیگه ببینش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amin278

*توابع زوج و فرد در یک نگاه*

----------


## asrema

یه سوال *مخ گرمی* :Y (463): 
اگه دامنه تابع *3f(2x+1)+1* بازه*[3,5]* باشده دامنه نابع *5f(x+1/2)+3* درکدام بازه است؟
فقط ببخشید اگه میشه به طورکامل نحوه حلش روتوضیح دهید
باتشکر
منبع:گزینه2 :Y (767):

----------


## majidarts

شما هم مثل من پراکنده توضیح میدین

----------


## majidarts

> یه سوال *مخ گرمی*
> اگه دامنه تابع *3f(2x+1)+1* بازه*[3,5]* باشده دامنه نابع *5f(x+1/2)+3* درکدام بازه است؟
> فقط ببخشید اگه میشه به طورکامل نحوه حلش روتوضیح دهید
> باتشکر
> منبع:گزینه2


راست میگه جوابش چی میشه ؟!؟! 

امروز تو قلمچی اومده بود !

----------


## amin278

*تغییرات روی (f(x تاثیری روی دامنه نداره نداره یعنی دامنه ی عبارت
 ( c+af(x*
*با* *دامنه ی( f(x برابره
 برای پیدا کردن دامنه ی تابع جدید* *(f(ax +b فقط کافیه یه نا معادله حل کنی*

----------


## mohamad.b

سلام-یه سوال غیر حرفه ایی:تو این سوال میشه از انتقال هم استفاده کرد  یا فقط از جدول t؟ و اینکه چرا تو نمودار خط رو از یه طرف ادامه میدیم و از طرف دیگه نه؟

----------


## amin278

> سلام-یه سوال غیر حرفه ایی:تو این سوال میشه از انتقال هم استفاده کرد  یا فقط از جدول t؟ و اینکه چرا تو نمودار خط رو از یه طرف ادامه میدیم و از طرف دیگه نه؟


نمودار های مشهور رو یاد میگیری همه ی نمودار های به این فرمی رو با انتقال رسم می کنی

----------


## mohamad.b

> نمودار های مشهور رو یاد میگیری همه ی نمودار های به این فرمی رو با انتقال رسم می کنی


ببخشید سوال دومم مهمتر بود،میشه راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## amin278

> ببخشید سوال دومم مهمتر بود،میشه راهنماییم کنید؟


*اگه منظورتون x=k یا y=k هست:
x=k بستگی به برد داره مثلا خط درحالت معمولی بردش R هست مگه این که مسیله خودش دامنه تععین کرده باشه
برای y=k هم بستگی به دامنه داره*

----------


## alireza shabani

> salam man dovom tajrobi hastam motasefane to dars reyazi mosh kel jedi daram aslan nemifamaesh lotfan yek ketab ke be sorat vazeh amozesh dade bash ro baram moarefi konid.mamnon




سلام به شما . میتونی برای اموزش بهتر و بررسی تمرینات و مثال های کتاب درسی کتاب پرسمان ریاضی 2 گاج  رو تهیه کنین. که هم اموزش داره و هم پاسخ تشریحی و هم درسنامه

----------


## roza16

سلام من دوم تجربی ام ومدرسه سمپاد!متاسفانه دبیر ریلضیمون با ما کتاب حسابان سون کارمیکنه کتاب کمک درسیمون هم مبتکران (صورتی)ولی توضیحات مبتکران برای من خیلی غیرقابل فهمه واز پس حل کردن سولاش برنمیام.لطفایک کتاب خوب برای توضیح وتمرین درسطح متوسط وبالا همراه باپاسخ بهم معرفی کنید.باتشکر

----------


## ramin94

از کل تابع دوم سوم و پیش چند سوال تو کنکور میاد؟ منظورم همه چیزیایی که به تابع ربط دارن..توابع خطی.نمایی.ترکیب توابع..مشتق توابع و...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## MAHSA

> از کل تابع دوم سوم و پیش چند سوال تو کنکور میاد؟ منظورم همه چیزیایی که به تابع ربط دارن..توابع خطی.نمایی.ترکیب توابع..مشتق توابع و...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


3 - 4 سوال میاد که تابع معکوس و درجه دو ترکیب رو شامل میشه بضی مواقع هم بدست اوردن مقدار تابع

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

*سلام
لطفا این سوال رو جواب بدید
باتشکر*


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

کسی نیست؟

----------


## modares konkor

> سلام من دوم تجربی ام ومدرسه سمپاد!متاسفانه دبیر ریلضیمون با ما کتاب حسابان سون کارمیکنه کتاب کمک درسیمون هم مبتکران (صورتی)ولی توضیحات مبتکران برای من خیلی غیرقابل فهمه واز پس حل کردن سولاش برنمیام.لطفایک کتاب خوب برای توضیح وتمرین درسطح متوسط وبالا همراه باپاسخ بهم معرفی کنید.باتشکر


اگه کتابتون نوشته اقای محمود نصیری هست توصیه میکنم نخونین مگر اینکه ریاضیاتون خیلی قوی باشه بخواین حرفه ای ودرحد عالی یاد بگیرین اون کتابو بخونید.اگه کتاب محمود نصیری هست هیچ جایی نگرانی نیست متوجه نشین

----------


## milad65

> کسی نیست؟


سلام
فک کنم یه سوال هم گذاشته بودین الان ویرایش کردین ؛ جواب اونو میزارم . برا سوال دوم هم  allisool عزیز راه تستی رو گذاشتن که خیلی عالیه . 
اگه وقت کردم شب جواب تشریحی سوال دوم رو هم میزارم :yahoo (1):

حالا سوال اولی که گذاشته بودین : 




*روش تستي :
*
 اين سوال رو ميشه با عدد گذاري خيلي راحت حل کرد .

براي مثال عدد 1 رو براي تابع f قرار ميديم :


توضيح : اول مقدار تابع f  رو به ازاي عدد دلخواه x=1 به دست آورديم که شد f(1)=1 . حالا ميايم اين مقدار رو تو تابع gof قرار ميديم (طبق عکس ) ؛ نتيجه ميگيريمg(1) =0.5

حالا ديگه تقريبا کار تموم شدس ، بايد دنبال گزينه اي باشيم که اگه بهش عدد 1 رو بديم جوابش بشه 1/2 

که فقط تو گزينه ي 1 ، اگه به جاي x ، عدد يک رو بزاريم جوابش ميشه 1/2 ..... پس جواب گزينه 1 

__________________________________________________  __________

*روش تشريحي :*



با روش تشریحی هم جواب گزینه 1 به دست میاد 

روش دوم اصلا برای سوالات کنکور مناسب نیست ( وقت گیر هست ) و روش تستی خیلی بهتره

 :Yahoo (45):

----------


## johnny

> *سلام
> لطفا این سوال رو جواب بدید
> باتشکر*
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


با اجازه دوستان اهل فن...

روش allisool عزیز برای حل تستای توابع ترکیب خیلی عالیه ولی حالا روش تشریحیش هم که زیاد جالب نیست گفتم بزارم!

تو این تست فقط به g(x نیاز داریم که اینطوری بدست میاد:

----------


## ronesans

> سلام
> فک کنم یه سوال هم گذاشته بودین الان ویرایش کردین ؛ جواب اونو میزارم . برا سوال دوم هم  allisool عزیز راه تستی رو گذاشتن که خیلی عالیه . 
> اگه وقت کردم شب جواب تشریحی سوال دوم رو هم میزارم :yahoo (1):
> 
> حالا سوال اولی که گذاشته بودین : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


خوب میلاد جان خیلی هم قشنگ دست گلت هم درد نکنه
حالا یک راهنمایی ببین می تونی چیزی از این راهنمایی در بیاری
ترکیب دوتابع شما مضربی از x
شده  درسته؟
تابع داده شده هم از جنس هموگرافیک هست
میتونی بدون حل فقط ذهنی با توجه به ویژگی بحث توابع معکوس به نکته خوبی برسی؟

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

> سلام
> فک کنم یه سوال هم گذاشته بودین الان ویرایش کردین ؛ جواب اونو میزارم . برا سوال دوم هم  allisool عزیز راه تستی رو گذاشتن که خیلی عالیه . 
> اگه وقت کردم شب جواب تشریحی سوال دوم رو هم میزارم :yahoo (1):
> 
> حالا سوال اولی که گذاشته بودین : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سلام بله این سوال رو اشتباه گذاشته بودم
خیلی ممنون از شما

----------


## marsad

سلام دوستان
اگر f چند جمله ای باشد و داشته باشیم  *f ( x + 1 ) + f ( x - 1 ) = x* ،  آنگاه (f (1 چقدر است؟
*جواب میشه نیم.
*لطفا توضیح بدید

----------


## Khodkar

> *تغییرات روی (f(x تاثیری روی دامنه نداره نداره یعنی دامنه ی عبارت
>  ( c+af(x*
> *با* *دامنه ی( f(x برابره
>  برای پیدا کردن دامنه ی تابع جدید* *(f(ax +b فقط کافیه یه نا معادله حل کنی*


خیلی خندیدم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> با اجازه دوستان اهل فن...
> 
> روش allisool عزیز برای حل تستای توابع ترکیب خیلی عالیه ولی حالا روش تشریحیش هم که زیاد جالب نیست گفتم بزارم!
> 
> تو این تست فقط به g(x نیاز داریم که اینطوری بدست میاد:
> فایل پیوست 9584


سلام عزیز،
من تیکه آخرش رُ متجه نشدم ، چطوری ایکس+2   و  جی ایکس +1 موندن و اون دوتا حذف شدن؟
ممنون :گل:

----------


## amin278

> خیلی خندیدم


به چیش خندیدی؟؟؟

----------


## sako

ببخشید اگه ی آزمون آزمایشی بگه کل تابع سوال میاد منظورش کدوم درساست؟؟اگه میشه کامل بگین ممنون

----------


## farshidr90

به نظر من که تابع خیلی راحته.

----------


## faal_nazari

سلام دوستان تابع زوج و فرد چیه ؟ اصلا تو کنکور تجربی کاربرد داره؟؟؟ ممنون میشم توضیح کامل بدین.

----------


## Mr.Dr

ببین کسی جوابتون رو فک نکنم بده.
شم دوم دبیرستان هستید؟ آره بابا تابع پایه ریاضیه. برو تمرین کن خوب یاد بگیر. هی نگو سخته و ...

----------


## amin278

> سلام دوستان تابع زوج و فرد چیه ؟ اصلا تو کنکور تجربی کاربرد داره؟؟؟ ممنون میشم توضیح کامل بدین.


*شرط  اول زوج یا فرد بودن متقارن بودن دامنه ی آن تابع است.
 منظور از تقارن:


تابع زوج تابعیست متقارن نسبت به محور y ها یعنی:

تابع فرد تابعیست متقارن نسبت به مبدا مختصات یعنی*:

----------


## علی شاه

سلاااام
وااااااای...
اینا چیه ؟
ینی من خنگم ؟

----------

